# WTB 12ft spinning rod!



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking for something that I can get baits out without using a kayak! Looking for a 12ft spinning rod. Thanks!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I have better than that. 
I have a 15ft Ugly Stick that can flat throw a bait over the moon.
Oh ya it will also throw your back out and put you in the hospital.
I hate it. I have a breakaway cannon and a pretty good old 80 Quantum Great White reel with 150 yards of 50# PP Slick8 on it. Its a good rod for a flat beach with weed it will keep your line up and out of the wash. I'm thinking $150. The rod is only a little more than a year old $100 new. Fished a few times. 
I probly would have given it to you last week at the beach I hate it so much but after transporting it all the way back home....................
I can always use it here at the dam for catching cat fish and scaring Iowa people by fishing the other side of the river.
I always thought if I saw somebody bowed up on the other side I could throw a sinker over and take the fish from them.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

That's tempting just because of the description.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Depending on your budget, I have a very nice 11ft Tsunami Trophy XH (4oz - 10oz) with a brand new, unused Tica Scepter GX6000 (original box and papers) . . . Combo cost $220 . . . It could be yours for less !


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave how much for the combo?? And Dan your description is awesome lol. Is it heavy or mh? Most of the 15s I see online are MH oddly.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Sega said:


> Dave how much for the combo?? And Dan your description is awesome lol. Is it heavy or mh? Most of the 15s I see online are MH oddly.


It's MH, I thought someplace it was rated at 2-12 but Ugly Sticks don't have a weight rating.

If your man enough to throw 12 ounces and bait with this thing, (YOU DA MAN)
Way more of a man than me............

It's long, (2 almost 8ft pieces)

It makes a sickining shudder when you let go of that Breakaway Cannon and the rocket engine on the sinker kicks in.

That could be the sinker breaking the sound barrier come to think of it. If the cast leader breaks it would prolly go into orbit.

It handles oddly like when it unloads it sort of over reacts and kicks back a little. Does that make sense. 

Its like the harmonic of the bend is wrong and instead of getting to the end and just ..... ending............. it comes back.

I think it would be a good rod for something.

Like I think AbuMike said. "It would be good for holding a flag."


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sega said:


> Dave how much for the combo??


I won't hijack this thread, but I'm planning on listing it in a couple of days. . .

Thanks !


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Sega,

I have a OM 6-12 oz Spinning with a breakaway cannon on it. I am only 15 min from Harpers Ferry if you want to check it out.


----------

